# Highest points in London *open to the general public*



## comstock (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess the BA wheel is one of the tallest, but what other high points are open to public access?


----------



## Random One (Aug 24, 2005)

aren't you allowed up into the tower bits of tower bridge? or am i just making that up


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 24, 2005)

You can go up Tower Bridge, we went last summer. It's good, but don't bother going when it's raining as you can't see far.
We have been up Canada Tower at Canary Wharf, that's the highest point in London but they closed it after the Bishopsgate bomb in 1993.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 24, 2005)

I still think that the tower at Repton Hall in Chigwell, which used to be the old Claybury psychiatric hospital is the highest point, it's way higher than Canary Wharf but doesn't count as it stands on a hill.


----------



## tim (Aug 24, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I still think that the tower at Repton Hall in Chigwell, which used to be the old Claybury psychiatric hospital is the highest point, it's way higher than Canary Wharf but doesn't count as it stands on a hill.



High is high regardless of topography. Try flying in to Heathrow along the Thames super views!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2005)

also a great view from the top of parliament hill


----------



## Derian (Aug 24, 2005)

There's the public viewing gallery at the top of the Oxo Tower, good views up and down river from there.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2005)

Top of the Monument - 300+ steps to the top and right by the river - rocking views. 

Parliament Hill or Kenwood are also excellent.

I have access to a very high floor in Canada Water - it's pretty cool


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

What the fuck is the "BA wheel"?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2005)

London Eye. Are you being deliberately obtuse?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes. "BA"? Is it a fucking aeroplane then?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Yes. "BA"? Is it a fucking aeroplane then?



no, but they own it


----------



## Derian (Aug 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> What the fuck is the "BA wheel"?



Really good question. Earlier I just assumed it was the London Eye, and that there was some other in term for it. You asking that .... just googled it for my own benefit ..... good grief! I didn't know it was British Airways.


----------



## JWH (Aug 24, 2005)

The very high bridge by Archway?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2005)

it's operated by BA. I think. Well it's got their stupid logo all over the place. And there's no chance of hot food.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> The very high bridge by Archway?


suicide bridge


----------



## java1200 (Aug 24, 2005)

You can go to the top of the Natwest Tower; there's a restaurant on the top floor(42nd) with nice views. You have to book in advance and you need to bring ID.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 24, 2005)

There's a public bar on the top floor of a hotel next to the BBC on Regent Street. Killer views east and west, looking down on the warrens below.

Always thought the Eye's overrated, unless you like looking down on Waterloo station. 

Was lucky enough to go up the BT Tower twice last year. Best views in town, and you don't even have to move, 'cos it does it for you. Crying shame it's not open to the public.


----------



## Wowbagger (Aug 24, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> The very high bridge by Archway?



The view from there's surprisingly shit.  I think it's because most of the views you get from that side of Crouch Hill are away from all the pretty tall buildings.  It's better from Ally Pally, but the hill still gets in the way of some of it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 25, 2005)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Crying shame it's not open to the public.


Which it surely used to be.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 25, 2005)

Sure was, before an IRA bomb exploded half way up, which kinda freaked out the security.

Given the current climate, I doubt it'll be open for some time..


----------



## tippee (Aug 25, 2005)

Guy's Hospital, take the lift to the 30th floor, anyone can do it, great views, and if you are really lucky and blag it you can even get on the roof. Awesome and free.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 25, 2005)

java1200 said:
			
		

> You can go to the top of the Natwest Tower; there's a restaurant on the top floor(42nd) with nice views. You have to book in advance and you need to bring ID.



yeah - it's a well pricey champagne bar thingy, but it is worth it, if you make your drink last.  It is kind of wierd, cos it is just like a long corridor which wraps round the lift shaft at the top, and all the seats just face outwards to the windows.  

It is nice to go at this time of year because you can go up in the daylight, and watch darkness descend over London, all the lights going on, people going home from the City, boats going up and down the river...

If you've got a tenner to spend I'd recommend a couple of drinks here rather than the eye - cos you can stay all evening and marvel at London.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 25, 2005)

They'll kick you out after 90 mins regardless, I believe.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 25, 2005)

The top of the Gherkin is a fabulous view.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2005)

Westminster Cathedral, although not very high, is meant to offer some great views.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 25, 2005)

And the Oxo tower is pretty good, as is the top floor of the Tate Modern. Neither of them are massively high but pretty views of the river


----------



## beeboo (Aug 25, 2005)

nogoodboyo said:
			
		

> They'll kick you out after 90 mins regardless, I believe.



Didn't happen to me, stayed there all night with just a couple o' drinks.  

Perhaps it depends how busy they are?


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2005)

Ranu said:
			
		

> The top of the Gherkin is a fabulous view.


but the general public can't actually get there, can they?


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2005)

comstock said:
			
		

> I guess the BA wheel is one of the tallest, but what other high points are open to public access?


 Minor point, but why refer to it as the BA wheel? If they want to advertise they can fucking pay for it - I'm not going to do it for them. For the same reason I will never refer to the Carling Academy. Ever.

What was that park in South London where there have been some Urban picnics? That is on a hill and has an amazing view.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> What was that park in South London where there have been some Urban picnics? That is on a hill and has an amazing view.




Brockwell?


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Brockwell?


 lol, no, it was in Peckham or summat.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Telegraph Hill (New Cross) has good views.  Up the road in Brockley is One Tree Hill, bit more scruffy.  There've been some meet-ups at the 'ziggurat' estate in East Dulwich too I think - again really good views.  Not attended any myself but I used to loaf there as a youth...


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 25, 2005)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Sure was, before an IRA bomb exploded half way up, which kinda freaked out the security.



actually it was an angry brigade bomb.


not accesable to the public but i used to work at the top of Euston Tower and the views are amazing


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2005)

I used to work in Archway tower above archway tube station, great views of all the london landmarks and you can see for miles on the top floor, unfortuantely not open to the public but i am sure you can arrange to go up if you contact the Public guardianship Office


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 25, 2005)

gawkrodger said:
			
		

> actually it was an angry brigade bomb.



Really? When I went up there last year I was told IRA.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Aug 25, 2005)

I recently spent five days on the 14th floor of the new University College Hospital next to Tottenham Court Road and got amazing views in all directions. You don't need to get to pass any security to get to the lifts, although you won't be able to get on the wards.


----------



## Yokohama (Aug 25, 2005)

What about the telecom tower? didn't it used to be a restaurant up there? I think I had tickets ones years ago but managed to loose them


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 25, 2005)

According to our esteemed, omniscient and infallible editor's feature on the BT Telecom Tower, London - a famous London landmark since the 1960s



> The 34th floor used to host a Butlins-leased restaurant, built on a 3-metre wide revolving segment which spins through 360º every 22 mins (a speed of 0.17 km/h).
> 
> In the early hours of October 31, 1971, a bomb exploded on the 31st floor (curiously, *no one ever claimed claimed responsibility for hiding the device*).


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2005)

tippee said:
			
		

> Guy's Hospital, take the lift to the 30th floor, anyone can do it, great views, and if you are really lucky and blag it you can even get on the roof. Awesome and free.




I don't think the hospital would appriciate people clambering through just to get a look outside though somehow!


----------



## durruti02 (Aug 25, 2005)

gypsy hill .. like to go down there on the bike !! Ally Pally  .. and Pole Hill in chingford/epping forest ..


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 25, 2005)

Royal Observatory, Greenwich. Not the highest, but as a view it's hard to beat.


----------



## frestonia (Aug 26, 2005)

.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 26, 2005)

Upper Norwood/Crystal palace is the actual higest point in London.  600ft above sea level or something.  The views are amazing.  To the south the hills of Kent and the other way you get an entire vista of London.


----------



## Derian (Aug 26, 2005)

frestonia said:
			
		

> anyone know what this hotel is called?



I believe it's the Heights restaurant/bar at the Saint Georges hotel.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 26, 2005)

Tower 42 - the old Nat West Tower - expensive bar though but am told its good !


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 26, 2005)

Harrow on the Hill give you a great view of London if you nip between the school buildings.


----------



## trevbus (Aug 28, 2005)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Royal Observatory, Greenwich. Not the highest, but as a view it's hard to beat.




Pleased someone suggested that...can be perfect in the summer and If its busy you can walk west, along the ridge of the hill and find a quieter spot with similar views.


----------



## madzone (Aug 28, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Yes. "BA"? Is it a fucking aeroplane then?


I'm sure I read in the bumph we bought when we went up it that technically it's an aircraft


----------



## java1200 (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't know about that, but they call each pod departure "a flight."


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 29, 2005)

Derian said:
			
		

> I believe it's the Heights restaurant/bar at the Saint Georges hotel.




Yup, that's the one.. nice work.


----------



## duvel (Aug 29, 2005)

Hampstead


----------

